# Which CITY is good to live in?



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Just wandering for the information about CITIES that are considered to be the good for staying, in context to the Weather and Cost of Living?

Would appreciate for sharing your thoughts and information.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## aladywhoknows (Aug 10, 2010)

Mildest weather in the country is Victoria on Vancouver Island, but cost of living isn't cheap. It's better though if you move to the suburbs but still more expensive than other places. It's one of the only places you can go to avoid the harsh harsh Canadian winters. There is also no real "bad" area in Victoria. It's gorgeous, you have the ocean on three sides of you and it's very livable.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pals,
> 
> Just wandering for the information about CITIES that are considered to be the good for staying, in context to the Weather and Cost of Living?
> 
> ...


The answer to that depends on many factors e.g. your age, your health, your interests, your occupation, your income, your family situation (number and age of kids), etc.

It also depends on what you mean by "city". Do you mean large metropolitan areas such as Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver? Or do you consider any town above a certain/size population as being a "city"?

Here's a good place to start:
Best Places to Live 2010 | MoneySense

I've always like Kingston, Ontario and I am not surprised to see it #2 on this list. On the other hand, I've always found Ottawa (#1) to be relatively dull so I would prefer to live in Toronto, Montreal or Vancouver rather than Ottawa - which just goes to prove that personal preferences will affect one's answer to your question.


----------



## lafonte (Aug 12, 2010)

Good weather? Well you really need to define good weather. i wouldn't move to canada for the weather. Also your age and family is important point.

Ottawa, ranking first in the survey has 2 seasons - winter where it gets really cold and loooooong, and summer where it gets very humid and hot. Then few days what you would call fall or spring. The traffic in ottawa is manageable but the family fun factor is not there. Ottawa doesn't even have city Zoo, after a year family has almost nowhere to go, few farms, three museums, thats almost all for family fun. But it is relatively safe, easy going city. Driving fees there like in a driving school, everybody will give you right-o-way, nobody is much in hurry. 

Toronto is better in this regard and also much more fun, but the traffic kills everybody - it is constant and smog and crime are higher than elsewhere. Try to go anywhere mornings/evenings and you would die in 40ies on heartattack.

lot of people prefer to live in greater toronto area, maybe 100 km around toronto - kitchner, waterloo, even the niagara area etc. Ok weather and you get the toronto fun without living in toroto. (100km in canada is nothing, its 'local', lot of people drive that for work). But the ontario is more of flat land with lakes and mosqitos - it is not the canada from pictures.

Then truly there is not much for thousands killometers west until you get to calgary edmonton and vancouver. You mostly don't want to end up in prairies provinces as you may really end up in the middle of nohere with nothingb to do.

Calgary and edmonton being a real winter cities, calgary-lot of money, high prices, people are more about money and jobs there than in restof canada, but you really must like winter..., vancouver being in sort of constant fall or summer depending how optimistic you are (it simply rain there half of the year). The land around is spectacular for sure, but you get also the lessons from chinese crime syndicates from time to time. If i was moving i would look there first, the ocean and mountains offer the most spectacular city living. But the crime is higher.


----------



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

I would also consider the Maritime provinces as well, which get unfairly overlooked a lot of the time. Beautiful landscape, less severe winters, good summers, safe, excellent education - the best in Canada per capita - there's a great pub scene in Halifax if that is your thing (which exists nowhere else in Canada), fabulous seafood and very affordable property. Business is booming there and they are actively seeking new arrivals all the time. Time difference is less of an obstacle than in the west, you're only 6 hours flying time from the UK and the cost of living is substantially cheaper. What's not to like?


----------

